# Amateur Rules in Detail



## BigDave (Oct 2, 2007)

What are MMA Amateur rules in detail? Cheers


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

*ROUNDS*

Amateur MMA bouts will consist of three 3-minute rounds with a one minute rest period in between rounds.

*EQUIPMENT*

Â· Mouthguard

Â· Open finger gloves (minimum 7 oz.)

Â· Groin protection (male and female)

Â· Shin pads

Â· Instep pads

Â· Breast protection (female)

*RULES*

LEGAL TECHNIQUES WHILE STANDING

Â· Closed hand strikes to head and body

Â· Kicking techniques

Â· Knees to body and legs

Â· Throws/Takedowns/Sweeps

Â· Standing Submissions

Â· Chokes

Â· Armbars

Â· Shouldering

LEGAL TECHNIQUES WHILE ON THE GROUND

Â· Closed hand strikes to body and legs

Â· Submissions (chokes, armbars, straight leg locks ONLY)

ILLEGAL TECHNIQUES WHILE STANDING

Â· Elbows

Â· Knees to head

Â· Kicks to knees

Â· Stomps on feet

Â· Groin strikes

Â· Hitting back of head

Â· Spine strikes

Â· Slamming

Â· Throws onto head or neck

Â· Throws against a joint

Â· Throwing out of competition area

Â· Neck cranks

Â· Holding ropes

Â· Pinching, biting, gouging, and any "dirty fighting"

ILLEGAL TECHNIQUES WHILE ON GROUND

Â· Any striking to head

Â· Elbows

Â· Neck cranks

Â· Heel hooks

Â· Finger locks

Â· Toe locks

Â· Choking with hand on throat

Â· Smothering (hand over mouth)

Â· Spine locks

Â· Hammer locks

Â· Fish hooks

Â· Groin strikes

Â· Spine strikes

Â· Slamming

Â· Throwing out of competition area

Â· Pinching, biting, gouging, and any "dirty fighting"

*ADDITIONAL ITEMS*

Â· If punch or kick causes a knockdown, the action will NOT continue. The standing fighter will not continue to attack. Instead, the referee will begin a 10 count. The standing fighter must go to a neutral corner during the count.

Â· No Vaseline on the body.


----------



## BigDave (Oct 2, 2007)

Any clothing allowed? Gi, T-shirt etc?


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Nope, no shirts or gi's.


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

are you sure about the striking to the head,i thought it was only striking to the legs and body


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

No, you're allowed to strike to the head whilst standing, but not on the ground.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

We should organise an Amateur UK-MMA tournament. Just as a bit of a socialising session, whilst kicking the shit out of each other.

Just for a bit of a laugh, of course.


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

bahhhhh... no slamming?

So if i get a guy with a double leg takedown i cant drive him into the mat?

Or is it reference to WWE style suplex etc


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes, exactly. The UK-MMA trophy Imy 

Nope, not like that. You just cant lift someone up from say a triangle and then slam them to the mat Rampage style


----------



## kainer2 (Aug 7, 2007)

JayC said:


> No, you're allowed to strike to the head whilst standing, but not on the ground.


Depends on the show you are fighting on. There are no fixed rules in UK MMA (at the moment) It's up to the promotions

I can think of at least half a dozen shows that have no head strikes at all for amateur rules


----------

